# The Get A LIfe Club



## bazz cargo (Jan 1, 2016)

It is 2016, and time to get a life. 

Anyone know where to start?


----------



## Schrody (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

do something that scares you *​.....BC*


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 1, 2016)

Usually by exiting the mother's womb :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 1, 2016)

I got the best life ever, while it does not involve my mothers womb.... there is certainly one that plays a in part of the equation of being happy. I think there is even a famous quote "For whom does the womb toll for... it tolls for thee"  I live by those words :}


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 1, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> It is 2016, and time to get a life.
> 
> Anyone know where to start?



Yes, right here and now. Cheers to you for suggesting it and for all taking part in it already.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought I had a life until I got a computer, a cel phone, and a laptop.  Oh, well ,at least I don't walk down the street staring at 
my cel phone and fall into a ditch/get run over by a car/ect...

Nor do I text and drive, or talk on a cel phone and drive.  I have enough trouble paying attention.

I guess that counts as having a life.:joker:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll borrow someone else's, just to get some practice in first.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 1, 2016)

I always hated the "get a life" thing, it's pretty much insulting introverts for being who they are. "You don't like going out constantly? You like being by yourself? Get a fucking life!"


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2016)

BobtailCon,
i totally agree. Well said.


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I'll borrow someone else's, just to get some practice in first.




I'd offer you mine but you wouldn't want it.

Y'know?

 I sometimes wonder how things have been if i'd "got a life" all those years ago but, nah, wasn't meant to be. It wouldn't have worked, and now i'd love to say it doesn't matter...


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmmm.. I seem to have accidentally pushed a few buttons. Sorry for that, it was not intentional.

To me, life is about personal things. An Instant Party Animal can be in need of a life just as much as the proverbial introvert.

I have a long and strange story that I won't share here. Just to say, marking time and waiting for 'The Lottery Win' or some such is not much of an existence. Live while you wait. Create, form friendships, maybe a relationship. Even here in WF, or on Farcebook. 

Loneliness is a killer. 

Be well my friends.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

B.C., define "getting a life". What does that mean? I have sort of vague notions.


----------



## Darkkin (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not dead, so one has to assume I have 'a life...'


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jan 1, 2016)

Easy way to start :champagne:

Or you can try to find a purpose.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 1, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> Hmmm.. I seem to have accidentally pushed a few buttons. Sorry for that, it was not intentional.



No buttons pushed, I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2016)

Get outside - go for a walk. Smile at the sky. Tell a stranger they look nice, give something to a homeless guy. Sweep your neighbor's driveway. Organize your sock drawer. Spank a monkey or two, maybe even at the same time. Live, man!


----------



## The Green Shield (Jan 1, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> It is 2016, and time to get a life.
> 
> Anyone know where to start?


<gives you a green mushroom, a heart encased in a heart-shaped crystal case, and seven Dragonballs>

Here. Three different ways for you to get a life.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 1, 2016)

Get 20,000 points, and you get another life.

I'm at 10,840 myself.


----------



## dither (Jan 2, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> Hmmm.. I seem to have accidentally pushed a few buttons. Sorry for that, it was not intentional.
> 
> To me, life is about personal things. An Instant Party Animal can be in need of a life just as much as the proverbial introvert.
> 
> ...



Yes well you certainly pushed a button here although i'm not sure that that's the way i'd put. Touched a nerve maybe? 
i'm not so sure about the term "introvert".
People see me as one, "the loner". I hate that, always did. People were and are my jailers because i let them be. 
To cut a long boring story short, i'm just one broken human being and yes you're right about "waiting for that lottery win".
Friendships? A relationship? The very thought fills me with horror. I don't know how and who would want to befriend me? Don't answer that. 
I'm scared, of people, of life,myself i suppose, today even. So many "what-ifs".


----------



## dither (Jan 2, 2016)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Get 20,000 points, and you get another life.
> 
> I'm at 10,840 myself.




No way. It isn't going happen.


----------



## dither (Jan 2, 2016)

Pluralized said:


> Get outside - go for a walk. Smile at the sky. Tell a stranger they look nice, give something to a homeless guy. Sweep your neighbor's driveway. Organize your sock drawer. Spank a monkey or two, maybe even at the same time. Live, man!




Tell a stranger they look nice? Can't do that.
Give something to a homeless guy? I'm afraid of offending them.
My neighbour can go straight to the hell. No passing pass go collect $200 whatever... Ugh!Ugh!
Spank a monkey? Hmmm...

Sorry guys but that's how it is.

dither laid bare...


----------



## Hairball (Jan 2, 2016)

I like to think I have a great life, full of fun, family and friends. I work fulltime, I volunteer a LOT at different places, and I teach ground school to new pilots.

And I've found all of you and life is great!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 2, 2016)

I think the term "get a life" can be construed as offensive to an introvert. The term is often used by people who are basically accusing you of getting into their business, so it can sometimes be taken badly. In my case, it would be the first reason (I'm certainly an introvert).


Anyway, I know you meant no offense, Bazz. No feelings hurt


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 2, 2016)

Dither me mucker, you have a friend in me. 

The simple act of taking part in forum _life_ is enough to have a _life_.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 2, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> . . . The simple act of taking part in forum _life_ is enough to have a _life_.



So true, so very true! And yes, dither, you also have a friend in me.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

this place is like one of the little tables outside the coffeehouse. Have to drag a chair over sometimes. Sometimes there's only one person around.


----------



## JustRob (Jan 2, 2016)

Just recently I seem to have been playing too much of a part in other people's lives to get anywhere with my own. Even now, here in WF, it's happening. So, to get a life, specifically my own, I need to recede into my personal world and get on with my solitary projects, like writing maybe, but even that may have been a distraction. For me "Get a life" actually means to become far more introvert. Figure that out. In fact one could replace the expression with "Be more selfish," which is something that I constantly urge my angel to do. I wonder if she's ever going to finish that waistcoat that she's making for me. She's been grumbling over it all day today, so I hope so. She hasn't got a life at the moment. Gardening is her life and there's not much that she can do at present. She blooms in the run-up to spring.


----------



## dither (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> this place is like one of the little tables outside the coffeehouse. Have to drag a chair over sometimes. Sometimes there's only one person around.



France is renowned for that, must be the most amazing experience.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 3, 2016)

I have been there. It wasn't all that spectacular.


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh Aquarius,
don't say that.

How is it that a person can so love/yearn for something that he will know?

I have such feelings for that place.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

> I have such feelings for that place.


 Place hurt my neck... but then I'm very interested in architecture. It's a great walking town, with a great subway (Metro). I'm from a place that is neither, only in bits...


 There's a little market in our little spec of town with exactly four businesses, one of which is rarely open. Every Saturday and Sunday morning the owner of the market, Roy from India, comes and opens at 8. A little later Gary, from Australia arrives and he and Roy _shoot the breeze. _Sometimes Guy (from Quebec I think) comes a little later... or his wife (damn it, what's her name? sorry, no disrespect...) She's Costa Rican. The locals come in and out, mostly to buy cigarettes, a cup of coffee, or their first bottle. Cyclists come through, too , as we're one of the edge routes of the Valley. 

They're all Americans now, Roy and the others, been here longer than twenty years... we discuss the price of oil and the economy, issis, the Taliban, how to construct a gazebo, where to get the best... Gary was once a pro boxer. Roy came here with nothing. Guy was in Viet Nam. His wife... well, I don't know, but she's very nice, intelligent...


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 3, 2016)

Several years ago I visited Paris in the spring. The city itself was one of the greatest disappointments of my life. For starters we arrived in the middle of a taxi strike and there was utter chaos on the roads.


----------



## LOLeah (Jan 3, 2016)

Am I the only one who has never associated "get a life" with introversion? lol I know plenty of introverts who live interesting, fulfilling lives.

I'm pretty pleased with how my life is happening as I head into a new year. You know what the turning point was? Writing again. I think anyone who has the freedom, creativity and courage to create art is living a life to be envied.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

We went in the off-season. They told us of the crowds. We were very pleased we missed them. We were very pleased about everything. Except for ham and cheese. Man, I got tired of ham and cheese, or just ham, or just cheese.  (I did not complain! Not once) We loved it, though.


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

What a lovely post LOL.

Enjoyed.

For what it's worth i am very suspicious, no, doubting, of those who would claim to be introverts. I had it thrust upon me and it's one hell of an existence.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

> Am I the only one who has never associated "get a life" with introversion?


 You're not. As Mustard said:





> you... getting into (other's) business


 that's how I think of it. Otherwise (jmo), it's a personal critique, and what I mean is that a person might say it of their own person, as in _I really need to get a life. _


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

Kevin,
that's interesting.

A cry for help even.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We went in the off-season. They told us of the crowds. We were very pleased we missed them. We were very pleased about everything. Except for ham and cheese. Man, I got tired of ham and cheese, or just ham, or just cheese.  (I did not complain! Not once) We loved it, though.



We were never offered just ham and cheese. All the way through this holiday - it was off-season, too - the food was excellent, as you would expect in France.

P.S. I hope you were speaking about a holiday in France.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2016)

"_Hope in reality is the worst of all evils, because it prolongs the torments of man._" ~ Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche

"_It's better to be quotable than to be honest._" ~ Tom Stoppard


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

Hope?

Forget it.

It hurts tooo much.

Best to just let go imo.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, holiday. It was cold and wet (relative to what we're used to) which was totally fine, and I like to eat on the street. Ham and cheese sandwiches (baguette) were mostly all I could find. Once they offered us a calf's head (at a café). Way too exotic for us.  I shopped and cooked for most of our stay. There were riots going on (on the news) just around the block and when I went to see it turned out it was just a street concert/loud speaker protest. That was fun.

 Beer, beer was hard to find, too, so I drank Belgium Ale (it being holiday, and me not a wine drinker). 


dith, can you just jump a train/overnighter? Just wondering.


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

Kevin it takes all the courage i can muster just to bus ten miles to work. It isn't going to happen.
Life, scares the crap out of me.
And after reading you people's comments do i want to?


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2016)

Meant in jest dither (I've an odd sense of humor), if I were being pessimistic I'd say: 

Why does it have to be?

"_Life is nothing but a competition to be the criminal rather than the victim._" ~ Bertrand Russell


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

dith- I just remembered: they we're very big on cider in Britanny. That's what the guide book said. The name alone sounds sort of homey, doesn't it? And no ham and cheese sandwiches... ham and/or cheese crepes... completely different.


----------



## dither (Jan 3, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Meant in jest dither (I've an odd sense of humor), if I were being pessimistic I'd say:
> 
> Why does it have to be?
> 
> "_Life is nothing but a competition to be the criminal rather than the victim._" ~ Bertrand Russell




I don't do competitions.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 3, 2016)

I dont like rushing into things. Maybe when I grow up and get big I will get a life. 
Right now I am waiting for another Squirrel to distract me.


----------

